# Rescued--CA-Baldwin Park-19 Year Old Retriever Dumped at shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Lab Rescue in CA, Homeward Bound and another CA Golden Ret. Rescue*

From: Wyvonnia <[email protected]>

Date: September 25, 2010 12:57:25 PM CDT

Subject: Baldwin Park, CA ~ 19 Year Old Retriever Dumped at Shelter - UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!


I would say this is the epitome of heartlessness. How much would it take to give this old soul a soft spot to lay? Goodness gracious I can't figure out humanity sometimes. The worst thing is that Baldwin Park is very understaffed and it's hard for them to get volunteers so the poor dogs suffer. It isn't the shelter's fault though. They work diligently but due to low funds, cannot hire enough people. It's crucial that someone help this poor soul quick if they can. 

Please crosspost to help this sweet senior. Thank you.
19 YEAR OLD RETRIEVER BETRAYED BY HIS OWNERS AND DUMPED TO DIE ALONE AND FRIGHTENED IN POUND - BALDWIN CA

Impound No: A1329953 Impound Date:9/23/2010
Sex: Male
Primary Breed:LABRADOR RETR
Age: 19 Years, 0 Months 
Location: BALDWIN
4275 N. Elton
Baldwin Park, CA 91706 
(626) 962-3577


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

19?!!! Are they sure about that age?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Labrador Retriever | Los Angeles, CA | URGENT BALDWIN

I googled to see if this dog is still alive and just emld. someone to see if he is and needs help
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Labrador Retriever | Los Angeles, CA | URGENT BALDWIN


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just emailed a LA lab rescue about him.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sad. At this stage in life, all it needs is love, Food, water, and a place to rest. I guess that was too much for the pitiful so called owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

pwrstrk02 said:


> Very sad. At this stage in life, all it needs is love, Food, water, and a place to rest. I guess that was too much for the pitiful so called owners.


This is digusting-I wish his previous owners could be found and charged with neglect, abuse, something, this is NOT RIGHT!

I am hoping Homeward Bound will take him, they have a new Seniors program called SOS.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That disgusts me more than I can say......

Poor betrayed baby.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I did a google to try to find out if this dog is still alive because email I got was dated Sept. 25 and found this, so I emld. Rocky's Rescue to see if he has been rescued or is at shelter in danger.

URGENT BALDWIN 
Labrador Retriever: An adoptable dog in Los Angeles, CA 
Large • Senior • Male 

This is the epitome of heartlessness (I'm sorry to have to post this and it's hard to see, but if anyone who sees this is willing to help it is worth it)

RETRIEVER - IMPOUND ID #A1329953 - Baldwin Park Shelter - EXTREMELY URGENT

A 19-year-old (you read that right) Retriever was dumped at the shelter in the ultimate betrayal by his owners. He is frightened and alone. Can anyone give him a soft bed to lie on and let him live out however much life he has left in the comfort of a loving, caring home? The shelter says that is he soooo sweet, slightly arthritic but gets around fine and definitely has months of life left. Please help this poor boy!!!

RETRIEVER - IMPOUND ID #A1329953 - Baldwin Park Shelter - Phone: 626-962-3577, Address: 4275 N. Elton, Baldwin Park, CA 91706

If you can't adopt this old guy please forward this info, share, re-post, put it on twitter-facebook-myspace, email it. If we work...

This is the epitome of heartlessness (I'm sorry to have to post this and it's hard to see, but if anyone who sees this is willing to help it is worth it)

RETRIEVER - IMPOUND ID #A1329953 - Baldwin Park Shelter - EXTREMELY URGENT

A 19-year-old (you read that right) Retriever was dumped at the shelter in the ultimate betrayal by his owners. He is frightened and alone. Can anyone give him a soft bed to lie on and let him live out however much life he has left in the comfort of a loving, caring home? The shelter says that is he soooo sweet, slightly arthritic but gets around fine and definitely has months of life left. Please help this poor boy!!!

RETRIEVER - IMPOUND ID #A1329953 - Baldwin Park Shelter - Phone: 626-962-3577, Address: 4275 N. Elton, Baldwin Park, CA 91706

If you can't adopt this old guy please forward this info, share, re-post, put it on twitter-facebook-myspace, email it. If we work together we can find him a home before it's too late and he has to die alone.

PLEASE HELP!!!

Read more here: Ashleyandhobie.com - Animal Rescue for Southern California - Message Boards • View topic - Baldwin Park, CA ~ 19 Year Old Retriever Dumped at Shelter -
Read More about this Pet 

Read Less 
More about URGENT BALDWIN
Pet ID: A1329953 • Up-to-date with routine shots 
URGENT BALDWIN's Contact Info
Rocky's Rescue, Los Angeles, CA 

310-699-9546 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: URGENT BALDWIN PFId#17511851
See More Pets
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=CA1626


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link for the SAVE OUR SENIORS Program through Homeward Bound-contact info is in their webstie.


Save Our Senior Goldens


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great and wonderful news!!*

*GREAT and WONDERFUL NEWS.

I emld. Stephanie Grace and here is her reply:*

Hi Karen, he was pulled last week or so! Thanks! 

Please check the PETCONNECT.US facebook page or Pet Connect.US... Connecting Pets and People to see pictures and rescue details! 

Stephanie


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is digusting-I wish his previous owners could be found and charged with neglect, abuse, something, this is NOT RIGHT!
> 
> I am hoping Homeward Bound will take him, they have a new Seniors program called SOS.


i found this on the website


Mack was NOT 'dumped'. He was brought to the shelter by his
heartbroken, very senior lady guardian, who was in tears.

Caring for her husband, a very senior guy with advancing Alzheimer's,
has become a full time 'job' - stretching her to her physical &
emotional limits.

Because of this 24/7 devotion to her husband, she was struggling to care
for their beloved dog, Mack - & because she knew of no other place to
turn, she took Mack to Baldwin, a 'shelter', where she prayed they might
find him 'an angel to take him in & care for him.'

Elaine, Baldwin employee, was there when this all went down - so, she saw the
sad, emotional scene - up front & center - & admitted to me that she cried as
she listened to this poor woman.

Mack has an IP - a person who has said, if no one else steps up, they
will take him.

i cannot imagine the heartache of the owner who had to surrender the dog, but i cannot imagine having to take care of an elderly husband that has advancing alzheimers. i pray that she finds comfort and peace in her decision and in the fact that the dog has been rescued.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

here is the site that has all the progression of mack's plight

Ashleyandhobie.com - Animal Rescue for Southern California - Message Boards • View topic - Baldwin Park, CA ~ 19 Year Old Retriever Dumped at Shelter -


beth, moose and angel


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for the update Mainegirl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl*

MaineGirl

Thanks for posting this link.

Stephanie the girl I emld. said Mack was supposed to go to a Sanctuary, but she thinks a man named Mike adopted him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mainegirl said:


> i found this on the website
> 
> 
> Mack was NOT 'dumped'. He was brought to the shelter by his
> ...


*Thanks for posting this information, I jumped the gun so to speak before knowing the story. I help with Intake and unfortunately I have seen dogs dumped at shelters far too often or have heard so many excuses that you get into the habit of thinking the worst which is usually the norm. *

*I wish owners who are in this situation would realize they have options and there are Rescue Groups out there that are willing to help them instead of them taking their dogs to shetlers. There have been times the group I'm with has done everything possible, bent over backwards to help owners and they still have turned the dog into a shelter. *


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Below is the last post on the link provided. Looks like a happy ending. Wow, 19 years old. Incredible. I feel sorry for the lady that had to give him up. A sad situation for sure.

" I visited Mack today! He is with a wonderful, loving family that is doing a great job taking care of him! Mack is happy, you can see him smile. The McClains are truely Mack's angels. It turns out that we are practically neighbors and live in the same town! The McClains welcomed me and my son, Nolan, into their home to visit Mack. They are awesome people. Their love for Mack is obvious. Mack has been to vet, is clean and handsome from his bath, loves their dogs and loves Mike, and he even plays with his ball. Incredible! No worries...Mack's story has a happy ending. Thank you petconnect and Mike and Gayle McClain!"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msdogs*

MSDOGS

Thank you so much for posting the Happy Ending, and my Heart Breaks for the poor Senior Lady that had to give Mack up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a video of Mack in his new home. Thank you Lord for rescue groups, and people with loving hearts.

Login | Facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Here is a video of Mack in his new home. Thank you Lord for rescue groups, and people with loving hearts.
> 
> Login | Facebook


Can you post the video or another link for those of us who aren't on FB?


----------

